# NG tube placement CPT



## herrera4 (Aug 23, 2010)

Is there a code for a NG tube placement while performed during surgery without the use fluoro?


----------



## Grintwig (Aug 24, 2010)

Was it placed endoscopically? If it was then the code is 43246.
If not maybe you could use 49440 with a modifier 52? I'm not sure.....


----------



## herrera4 (Aug 24, 2010)

no his notes dont say endoscopilly-i was thinking modifier also


----------

